# Chef license plate frames for your car



## p. collins (May 1, 2003)

This is where you can find the Chef Licesne Plate Frames for your car
http://www.autoplateframes.com

Chef Patrick


----------



## flash (Dec 7, 2001)

Why so cheap? two for $5???

What are they trying to say, they know something we don't?

S**T!! they ought to give them away free for all Chefs and cooks--think of how little that would cost them and how many driving billboards they'd have advertising for'em...

I get sad sometimes when I see stuff like that, because in america chefs are now pop culture.......someone ought to right a book on _How to spot a real Chef/Cook_ . If you're talking with someone that says straight out, "Yeah, I'm a chef, i work down at so and so local college town vegetarian restaurant" someone who says this with ease, rolls right off there tongue kind of thing, guess what, they ARE cooks and chefs (so long as it remains glamourous to them as a front for their probably very dismall boring life. anyway, To Spot A Chef: what one has to do is realize you will very rarely meet one on the street, WHY? They're working hard doing what they love.............if you wanna take a gander, average check tickets will cost ya about 50-70 w/out wine. AND HEY don't forget to send a beer to the kitchen for the chef (and if you're really astute, a twelve-pac for the crew-it ain't just one guy kick'in *** back here.....)

night


----------

